# Big Walleye on Homemade Spoons



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are some walleye that a friend and his crew caught out on the ice last Friday. 2 of these eyes are 9lbs. 10oz. He caught the most on homemade rattle spoons.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Great catch! I knew your spoons would tear them up! Your arms have got to be sore!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree with Tigger. I had no doubt those spoons would be producers and man, were they ever! That is a pile of fine eating right there. 

Congratulations. That has to feel really good to see your work produce such great results.


----------

